# Universal Wealth Creation



## The Barbarian Investor (6 December 2004)

How to become a Millionaire? 

Hi all, just a few questions regarding Jamie McIntyre’s newspaper ad..

In the newspaper advertisement it states:

How others are replacing their income in 90 days or less by renting out their shares?

How others instantly replace their income by simply promising to buy shares, yet most months never have to?

How smart investors buy shares at a discount every month, making an instant profit?

How smart investors are relacing their income in 90-180 days by using a strategy only known to the wealthy as ‘sell insurance” on the share market?

The other Topics are Property related, can anyone explain Jamies jargon and what his is implying, I presume he’s talking about options and Hedging in some cases?

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## positivecashflow (6 December 2004)

> How others are replacing their income in 90 days or less by renting out their shares?



Covered calls...



> How others instantly replace their income by simply promising to buy shares, yet most months never have to?



Writing Naked Put Options



> How smart investors buy shares at a discount every month, making an instant profit?



Writing Naked Put Options then getting exercised



> How smart investors are relacing their income in 90-180 days by using a strategy only known to the wealthy as ‘sell insurance” on the share market?



Writing Naked Put Options


----------



## Jett_Star (17 January 2005)

Hey great interpretation *positivecashflow*

A poor strategy re: Jamie McIntyre’s newspaper ad.....confusing and overwhelming to most newbie investors.  

It might get _bums on seats_ at their seminars but most people will walk away without attending their "follow up appointment with an investment adviser/broker/analyst" because it won't have been what they were hoping to hear (i.e. how easy it is to become a millionaire with little effort or hard earned cash to invest required).


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2005)

*Understanding* *how to get and then use * "Other peoples money" is a big secret in serious wealth creation.
I dont know of one seriously wealth person who hasnt become a master of this.
Sure there are other important issues but this is the turbo to wealth.


----------



## crashy (18 January 2005)

wish ASIC would whack that guy!  :eek3:


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> I have found *Understanding* *how to get and then use * "Other peoples money" is a big secret in serious wealth creation.
> I dont know of one seriously wealth person who hasnt become a master of this.
> Sure there are other important issues but this is the turbo to wealth.




For Crashy's benefit.
Oh and See Crashy he will show you how and get you to understand.

Happy now precious?!


----------

